# [BT] Bhutan/Druk Yul - expressway & roads



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

Bhutan used to be one of the most isolated countries in the world located at the eastern end of the Himalaya Mountains and bordered to the south, east and west by the Republic of India and to the north by China.

Thimphu	Paro	65	1 hr 30 min
Thimphu	Phuentsholing	176	6 hrs
Phuentsholing	Bagdogra(India)	170	4 hrs
Thimphu	Punakha	77	3 hrs

Roads are well maintained and connect to all major sightseeing places. The mountainous terrain and winding road restrict the average speed of vehicles to less than 40 km/hour.

Total: 8,050 km
Paved: 4,991 km
Unpaved: 3,059 km

Thimpu expressway


















Road Junction at Dzong Khang bridge


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm not sure how many kilometers of the highway was built south of Thimpu. This is a map of possible building process (thick red line)


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Interesting, I was under the impression only one road was paved... (from the capital to India).


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

it's hard to believe that these data on the length of paved roads is accurate (taken from wikipedia). Now I checked with the east to the west, this country extends only about 260 km.

it is unclear what is the plan of building the highway, to the Indian border or is it pretentious ...


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

expressway looks impresive. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZzEhs4ToT4


----------



## rawer23 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

India/Bhutan border


















The road for Thimphu









Signpost on the road









Thimphu overwiew from the golden Buddha


















Thimphu expressway


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Bhutan's roads are now visible on Google Street View.


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi (Jan 8, 2014)

Bhutan is on street view maybe 1 month.


----------



## GROBIN (Feb 27, 2011)

Pity you didn't share the info before with us!


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

The city is wonderfully spiritual city


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

does anyone have the master plan before and after the development?


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

yes .. Bhutan's roads are now visible on Google Street View.


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

when does the development complete?


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

Roads are well maintained and connect to all major sightseeing places perfectly yes


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

does anyone know the population ?


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

amazing city but i need data..


----------



## ahmedmoussa (Jul 10, 2015)

how many hours to travel to there from egypt?


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

:nuts:


----------



## Blackraven (Jan 19, 2006)

The Le Meridien hotel there is dope and awesome as hell


----------



## Losbp (Nov 20, 2012)

A drive in Thimpu






It seems they like a raised zebra cross very much


----------



## Corvinus (Dec 8, 2010)

Police watching out at the zebra crossings, just like I've seen in Andorra.


----------

